# Reliance or Airtel or Voda



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 1, 2010)

Discuss... here as per ur personal experience which one is the best gsm  service provider .. out of these three..
 in terms of 
-service network
-call dropping
-call rates
-apps
-3g or not
-infrastructure
-xtra facilities
-others(please specify)
...
Njoy...
and get to know the best mobile service provider


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 1, 2010)

Vodafone is best according to me in all respect...!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2010)

None have got 3g licence yet.....


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 2, 2010)

which has de cheapest STD rates?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2010)

Each provider's have their own plans for Call Rate's. I'm satisfied with voda.....!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2010)

Namma aircel


----------



## CA50 (Apr 2, 2010)

My favorites
for calling : VODAFONE
for GPRS : aircel


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

CA50 said:


> My favorites
> for calling : VODAFONE
> for GPRS : aircel



bingo combination................nw


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

bsnl   ftw.........;P


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

MTNL hai toh sahi hai.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

BSNL is the choice. However i would like to try Uninor.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 14, 2010)

I love BSNL but it wasn't given as a choice. So second most that I like is reliance. 1ps/sms is too good IMO, plus 50ps/min call even while roaming. all this without any special package or so (I have postpaid 99 connection). I mean which other service provider offers such rates? Reliance network need no discussion, after Airtel it is Reliance with most coverage in India


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I love BSNL but it wasn't given as a choice. So second most that I like is reliance. 1ps/sms is too good IMO, plus 50ps/min call even while roaming. all this without any special package or so (I have postpaid 99 connection). I mean which other service provider offers such rates? Reliance network need no discussion, after Airtel it is Reliance with most coverage in India


Reliance has BIGGER coverage than voda ? You sure ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry i don't have stats to prove that..but Reliance has more subscribers than Vodafone. And it has few of "world's largest in its kitty"

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mobile_network_operators_of_the_Asia_Pacific_region#India
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliance_Communications


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Sorry i don't have stats to prove that..but Reliance has more subscribers than Vodafone. And it has few of "world's largest in its kitty"
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mobile_network_operators_of_the_Asia_Pacific_region#India
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliance_Communications


Yeah I definitely know about its subscriber base.

But we DO need to realize that Indian Industry calculates subscriber base by using net amount of SIM cards sold and not total active connections over past 1 year.

Most ppl buy reliance sims and throw them away mainly due to offers like Rs.20 for 4 sims, with Rs. 50 tt each and so on.

But coming to positives of Reliance from personal experience,



Coverage is better than competing low cost telecos
Low cost (duh) plans. But TATADOCOMO, Aircel and Uninor all beat it in this department but have lower coverage
Availability of free gprs tricks for mobile 
500 national sms/day for Re. 1/day
Re1/3min plan seriously cheap for those making loooong calls
cheap roaming calls
free roaming sms 

Negatives are:



Call plans not as cheap as others. 1ps/sec too expensive compared to 0.66ps/sec or 1ps/2sec offered by others
No discounted onnet calls by default
GPRS with PC Connectivity is still expensive
crappy SMS service. Concatenated messages often arrive with only first part.
Not enough special packs
SMS'es rental Rs. 30/month when competitors have it at Rs. 0/month.
Points 1 and 6 mean lot of potential savings elsewhere.

But looking at AirTel, Voda and Reliance plans, I pick Reliance as the best Pan-India operator. AirTel and Voda have crap plans.

BSNL is the only choice if you wish to make calls from Leh in kashmir or some remote village in Kerala. Its THE provider I would choose if coverage was the only factor and money was not when it comes to getting a connection.


----------



## kool (Jun 20, 2010)

Airtel:

1p/s calling, unlimited sms on Rs.88, 2GB fast GPRS on mobile+laptop @ Rs.98


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 4, 2010)

bsnl 3g

video call 30p only on stv 98+ GOOD REDUCED TARRIF

1p/3sec offer
1p/sms any local/national-rs13
49p any std offer
2000/3000 sms pack-rs23/33
and many

it rocks


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 4, 2010)

jabse mobile use kar raha hoon tabse Vodafone ftw.


----------



## KDroid (May 5, 2011)

Airtel... Reliable! 

However, the tariffs are not enticing at all! I can assure you of great service network! Customer care is good too!


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

Airtel most of the time.


----------

